# Three of the four new RF lenses are still scheduled for release in 2019



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2019)

> Earlier this year, Canon announced 6 new RF mount lenses to a lot of fanfare, unfortunately, we’ve only seen the RF 85mm f/1.2L USM of the six come to market. The RF 24-240mm f/4-6.3 IS USM is scheduled to be released in September of 2019.
> We have been told that 3 of the remaining 4 lenses will definitely come in 2019. The RF 15-35mm f/2.8L IS USM and RF 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM are both scheduled to arrive in October. I wouldn’t be surprised to see the official announcement in late August or early September.
> The RF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS USM won’t be coming until December of this year according to the latest information we’ve been sent.
> This leaves only the RF 85mm f/1.2L DS USM as the unknown in the group. We haven’t heard anything about when we may see the Defocus Smoothing RF 85mm lens hit the market.



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 30, 2019)

I am looking forward to 24-240 release before L lenses.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 30, 2019)

Hugely looking forward to the RF 70-200. That lens will be a game changer in its size, and it'll be great to be able to fit a 24-70 and 70-200 with a camera easily into a small shoulder bag, instead of shopping for bags based on if they can fit a 70-200 mounted on the camera.


----------



## jmgg1981 (Jul 30, 2019)

I can’t wait for the RF 85 f1.2 DS!!!


----------



## alejandrobox (Jul 30, 2019)

And what about a professional RF 35 f1.4 or f1.2 ??? That is a REAL NEED!!!


----------



## Canon1966 (Jul 30, 2019)

I would like to see a 200-600mm to compete with Sony's.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2019)

A 28-70 f/2L and a 70-135 f/2L would pretty much do it for me. Add to that the 85 f/1.2L. That's over $10k.


----------



## tron (Jul 30, 2019)

Canon1966 said:


> I would like to see a 200-600mm to compete with Sony's.


Mainly in EF mount...


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 30, 2019)

F2 Zoom lenses will attract more attention than F2.8 zoom lenses.


----------



## tron (Jul 30, 2019)

6degrees said:


> F2 Zoom lenses will attract more attention than F2.8 zoom lenses.


Probably but F2.8 IS zooms will sell more and be more useful (size/weight/IS) and affordable to the majority of users...


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 30, 2019)

6degrees said:


> F2 Zoom lenses will attract more attention than F2.8 zoom lenses.


An F2 lens will have a greater mass than an F2.8 lens and then would naturally be more attractive to large middle aged men due to the forces of gravity.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 30, 2019)

alejandrobox said:


> And what about a professional RF 35 f1.4 or f1.2 ??? That is a REAL NEED!!!


they just came out with a good one. there is no need to rush.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 30, 2019)

Damn, I was really hoping the 15-35 and 70-200 would be out around the same time before November.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 30, 2019)

Anybody have an idea on when Canon might introduce another round of lens rebates? Don't they usually offer them a few times a year?

I want to pick up the 24-105, but at $899, not $1099.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jul 30, 2019)

I have to say I am both jealous and sad about the Canon situation. I almost bought an EOS R from my 5D Mark III. Instead after reading reviews I sold off my Canon equipment and bought a A7RIII, 24mm GM F1.4, 55mm F1.8, 85mm F1.8, 24-105 F4 and 90mm macro.

I didn't expect it but I was utterly shocked at the resolution difference between the A7RIII and the 5DIII. Obviously the resolution is completely different but I think the AA filter not being present makes the biggest difference.

Comparing these new lenses to what Sony is offering it is incredible what the RF mount can offer...it was just too little too late for me. I wanted a F1.4 24mm or 35mm. I wanted decently sized (and priced) primes as well. 

How long would it take me to get equivalent lenses to what I have available right now with the Sony system? Probably years. You can say just use EF lenses but that introduces complexity in lens swaps and removes a lot of size advantage.

I hope Canon does well with this mount...who knows maybe someday they will offer a really compelling package...all I know is right now I'm loving the Sony more than my 5DIII.


----------



## dbyolton (Jul 30, 2019)

Canon1966 said:


> I would like to see a 200-600mm to compete with Sony's.


A lightweight wildlife lens as an alternative to my 1DX Mark II/600mm would get me to by into the RF system.


----------



## MintChocs (Jul 30, 2019)

Hit with the slower than anticipated sales of the R and RP I think canon will delay releases of RF lenses until a larger user base exists and more professional R mount cameras are released.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 30, 2019)

MintChocs said:


> Hit with the slower than anticipated sales of the R and RP I think canon will delay releases of RF lenses until a larger user base exists and more professional R mount cameras are released.


 
Why do you think R and RP sales were lower than anticipated? Your perception of how well the R/RP have sold is likely completely different than what Canon projected. 

I highly doubt any delay in getting the lenses out has to do with R or RP sales; much more likely it has to do with production and/or distribution challenges.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 30, 2019)

MintChocs said:


> Hit with the slower than anticipated sales of the R and RP I think canon will delay releases of RF lenses until a larger user base exists and more professional R mount cameras are released.


Whether sales were "slower than anticipated" or not, and it's just fake news if you can't produce a reputable source, why in the world would they slow down the roll out of lenses already designed and in production? RF needs better bodies, absolutely, but it also needs a growing library of native lenses!


----------



## fabao (Jul 30, 2019)

dbyolton said:


> A lightweight wildlife lens as an alternative to my 1DX Mark II/600mm would get me to by into the RF system.


Just get a Panasonic G9 with the 100-400mm (200-800 equivalent) lens. Plus you get awesome stable 4K video, even at 800mm, for much less. I am not joking. Just came back from a Safari and couldn't be happier with the results. I got a Canon RP camera but I use it in other situations.


----------



## lbeck (Jul 30, 2019)

Sdiver2489 said:


> I have to say I am both jealous and sad about the Canon situation. I almost bought an EOS R from my 5D Mark III. Instead after reading reviews I sold off my Canon equipment and bought a A7RIII, 24mm GM F1.4, 55mm F1.8, 85mm F1.8, 24-105 F4 and 90mm macro.
> 
> I didn't expect it but I was utterly shocked at the resolution difference between the A7RIII and the 5DIII. Obviously the resolution is completely different but I think the AA filter not being present makes the biggest difference.
> 
> ...



I totally understand your choice to move over, I was in the same situation but decided to stay and update my gear to the RF system and wait patiently for the trinity zooms. Currently IMO the RF mount is only missing one important prime, the 24 or 35L. The 50 and 85 are already available.

I had the 5D Mark III along with the 24-70L 2.8 Mark II, 35L 1.4 Mark I, 135L 2, and 85 1.8. I mainly used the 24-70L and 35L so selling off my gear wasn’t a huge deal knowing the RF zooms were on their way, and I prefer the 50mm prime over the 35 so that was a huge win for me. I did try the EOS adapter for using EF glass on the RF mount and while it worked beautifully, I didn’t like the extra length it added to my lenses. I prefer native glass on the RF mount, it’s so nice.

I am patiently waiting for the three trinity IS zooms for my new EOS R. Currently I have the RF 50 1.2 L and it is by far the best piece of glass I’ve ever used. I mean seriously, it’s that good and makes me excited to get any future RF L lenses. And the RF 24-105L with the nano usm is ridiculous for an all around general zoom, I honestly feel it’s probably as good as the current EF 24-70 f2.8 in certain situations due to the 5 stop IS.

Right now, that simple kit suffices for me while I wait for the new zooms which should be out in a few months.

So in regard to your comment about waiting years to get that setup, IMO it’s almost here besides the 24 or 35 prime. The RF glass is pricey, but I can say it’s fully worth it and that’s even with a medium level EOS R body. Imagine when the pro version is released and can be used with this amazing RF glass, there will be a clear difference in brands I believe and it will be due to the RF glass.

Canon knows a 24 or 35L (or both) is needed when they have their pro body out, it won’t be long considering 2020 Olympics are coming on their home turf. I imagine their lineup by then will be insanely good and certainly have all needed zooms and main primes.

Sony obviously has the better bodies now without question, but not the glass. In my experience glass matters more as long as the body is at least medium level quality and the EOS R certainly fits that bill. It’s not superb, but it’s not mediocre either. Glass matters, and glass is where Canon has always excelled. IMO better to wait for the pro body and use the best glass around than the opposite.

BTW I’m not trying to knock on your decision negatively, just giving my .02. I had a hard time deciding also. The good news no matter what side you are currently on, is that the competition is heating up which always results in a win for us consumers


----------



## jhpeterson (Jul 30, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Anybody have an idea on when Canon might introduce another round of lens rebates? Don't they usually offer them a few times a year?
> 
> I want to pick up the 24-105, but at $899, not $1099.


You should talk to me. I have an unused one. Was going to buy the R or RP this spring, then never puller the trigger.


----------



## lbeck (Jul 30, 2019)

jhpeterson said:


> You should talk to me. I have an unused one. Was going to buy the R or RP this spring, then never puller the trigger.



Does it have the USA warranty?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 30, 2019)

6degrees said:


> F2 Zoom lenses will attract more attention than F2.8 zoom lenses.


They will be great. Coming up with the $ is another thing. I'd imagine an RF f/2 zoom 70mm and above will cost as much or more than the RF 28-70 f/2. 5 year plan, in my case.


----------



## lbeck (Jul 30, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> I will mention though that Canon's entirely missing portable primes.



Absolutely, as well as portable zooms (excluding the awesome 24-105). 

The fact that the majority of their new RF glass is professional L grade shows how serious they are about the new RF mount, which is great for us fans. In time, they will have both medium and pro grades lenses, hopefully they don’t wait too long. 

While I love the L glass they’ve put out so far, they certainly need to expand their offerings for all levels of consumers.


----------



## Act444 (Jul 30, 2019)

tron said:


> Probably but F2.8 IS zooms will sell more and be more useful (size/weight/IS) and affordable to the majority of users...



In theory, I'd prefer the 24-70 2.8 IS over the 28-70 f2 mainly due to a) the extra versatility due to the IS and b) the extra 4mm on wide end. 

But in practice, I'd like to see the IQ difference.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jul 30, 2019)

Act444 said:


> In theory, I'd prefer the 24-70 2.8 IS over the 28-70 f2 mainly due to a) the extra versatility due to the IS and b) the extra 4mm on wide end.
> 
> But in practice, I'd like to see the IQ difference.


That raises the big question. Will Canon at least match the objective and subjective IQ of the ef 24-70mm f/2.8L II, or make it exasperatingly less stellar than the showboat 28-70mm f/2 (more like a shorter 24-105mm f/4)?


----------



## esglord (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm pumped for the 70-200 and hope it's worth the wait. Outside of that one, I will probably not be able to consider any of these other pricey L lenses anytime soon. Nevertheless, if Canon had led with releasing mostly affordable/portable f/1.8 native primes for the RF mount to accompany a $2k EOS R, I would already be a Sony user. By executing on superior glass first for this mount, Canon demonstrated to me the potential value to this system going forward. Thus, while the offering is too incomplete to drive strong Canon mirrorless sales today, I suspect they might be successful in delaying some users adopting other alternatives, which could buy Canon enough time to catch up on bodies and put out smaller lenses. Time will tell. I'm sure the competition isn't standing still either.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 30, 2019)

lbeck said:


> Absolutely, as well as portable zooms (excluding the awesome 24-105).
> 
> The fact that the majority of their new RF glass is professional L grade shows how serious they are about the new RF mount, which is great for us fans. In time, they will have both medium and pro grades lenses, hopefully they don’t wait too long.
> 
> While I love the L glass they’ve put out so far, they certainly need to expand their offerings for all levels of consumers.



The state of the market will dictate a lot in this area. The ILC market is returning to a time where it’s largely dominated by pros and enthusiasts; the average consumers needs will be satisfied by smartphones. 

The obvious casualties will be the affordable lenses. 

This hobby is going to become far more niche, and far more expensive. The writing is on the wall. 

I honesty don’t see Canon even bothering with some 1.8 primes.


----------



## jeanluc (Jul 31, 2019)

I really look forward to the new RF lenses.....I have an R and really like it. I shoot it together with my 5D4 and they are a nice combo. I especially want the RF 15-35. 

Having said that, the only thing that will hold me back on buying the Rf trio is lack of a matching body. Specifically something as weather sealed as the 5D4 or better. The R is good, but the 5D4 is clearly a tougher body. I shoot landscapes in pretty challenging environments a lot, and I would be afraid to use the R in a lot of scenarios. So until they release the next R body that is up to 5d standards (hopefully the high-res R....a modern high res body is WAY overdue IMHO) getting the RF lenses is of questionable benefit since I need to use both bodies. When they do, the 5D4 goes and it will be RF all the way. Until then, it's both bodies and adapted glass. Which, for anyone who is on the fence, works very well. 

I suspect I am not the only one who will jump in to Rf totally as soon as we see an upper end body that is both durable and up to date in terms of sensor tech, resolution etc.


----------



## BillB (Jul 31, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> I honesty don’t see Canon even bothering with some 1.8 primes.


The availability of good, relatively inexpensive zooms has really cut into the demand for inexpensive primes, or so it seems to me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 31, 2019)

BillB said:


> The availability of good, relatively inexpensive zooms has really cut into the demand for inexpensive primes, or so it seems to me.


Not for me. I like the portability, speed, size and weight of the 35mm f2 IS.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 31, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> They won't, perhaps, bother with cheapo toy zooms, and toy primes like the all-plastic EF 50/1.8 MkII, but they should or even must put out things like the pro-use EF 50/1.8. MkI. Enthusiasts like me want to use the same camera for grab shots in daily life that we use for everything else, but even the 35/1.8 is just a bit too big to have on the camera in the backpack all the time. (At least at my age.) I loved the lenses for my old Contax G so something the size of the G's 28, 35, and 45 would be greatly welcomed.



I think a future smart phone with a lens kit would probably better serve that sort of use. It’ll be interesting to see what Canon does on the low end.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Jul 31, 2019)

alejandrobox said:


> And what about a professional RF 35 f1.4 or f1.2 ??? That is a REAL NEED!!!


There is now way a 35 prime is more important than a 2.8 'holy trinity'. The less important lenses will come however. Be patient. Canon are working at insane speed now they have entered the ff mirrorless market. Way faster than sony did.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 31, 2019)

SwissFrank said:


> One issue though is the lens entrance pupil, basically the lens front, needs to be about 17mm to give the very minor pop we associate with a 35/2. I haven't seen a cell phone with even 1/10 that area yet. It actually doesn't matter how big the sensor is, I don't think, or at least that affects the result more at the pixel level, but you need to have that glass to get a DOF-based pop of your subject.



Enter computational imaging advancements. Physics can’t be defied, but maybe it can be circumvented completely.


----------



## wanako (Jul 31, 2019)

Aussie shooter said:


> There is now way a 35 prime is more important than a 2.8 'holy trinity'. The less important lenses will come however. Be patient. Canon are working at insane speed now they have entered the ff mirrorless market. Way faster than sony did.



I think it was a year ago I realized that Sony did not offer a fast, mid-range 35mm prime except the 35mm f/2.8. Which costs $800! It wasn't until just now that they FINALLY released a regular 35mm f/1.8 for their FF bodies. *AT $750!!! *They're outside of their damn minds.


----------



## PGSanta (Jul 31, 2019)

wanako said:


> I think it was a year ago I realized that Sony did not offer a fast, mid-range 35mm prime except the 35mm f/2.8. Which costs $800! It wasn't until just now that they FINALLY released a regular 35mm f/1.8 for their FF bodies. *AT $750!!! *They're outside of their damn minds.



Maybe. When I did have an A7III, that FE 85 1.8 was AWESOME though. Beautiful lens, even going up against the 1.4 GM it had almost the same IQ (sure it had some cats eye, and didn't handle backlit subjects as well) with a smaller form factor, and FASTER AF.

If the 35 1.8 they released is on par with the 85, it'll be a winner for that platform, even at $750.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (Jul 31, 2019)

I can't wait for a real RF mount camera first.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 31, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> I can't wait for a real RF mount camera first.


There are two of them currently available.


----------



## ivan11 (Jul 31, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Damn, I was really hoping the 15-35 and 70-200 would be out around the same time before November.


I was waiting for the whole trinity to come up in august. I'm going to NY for my new camera...Well, ill buy the 24-240 in the meantime and an Ef 100-400..


----------



## hamish (Jul 31, 2019)

fabao said:


> Just get a Panasonic G9 with the 100-400mm (200-800 equivalent) lens. Plus you get awesome stable 4K video, even at 800mm, for much less. I am not joking. Just came back from a Safari and couldn't be happier with the results. I got a Canon RP camera but I use it in other situations.



I have had smilar thoughts. I went on safari last year with just the Canon 200D and the Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM. Got some good shots too (Animals of Africa, 2018). I was backpacking for 3 months and had to compromise on size and weight. I've considered upgrading to FF for the better IQ, but I enjoy travel too much and I'm not a big guy, so heavy, bulky equipment is really problematic.

I'm strongly considering something like the Pana G9, the 100-300mm (it's much smaller and cheaper than the 100-400mm), and some of the primes and/or zooms. I know, that compared to FF, there are compromises on DoF and certain low light situations with m43, but I'm an enthusiast not a pro and I'm prepared to live with those. There's a significant size and weight saving, which is a consideration for carry-on luggage. Also much cheaper, so I get to spend more on beer while travelling


----------



## miketcool (Jul 31, 2019)

My least favorite feature is the focal indicator becoming digital. I really wish there was a physical way, or a more precise and accurate way to focus digitally. I struggle mightily at night focusing to infinity for long exposures.


----------



## Pape (Jul 31, 2019)

tron said:


> Mainly in EF mount...


Place for cheap lense like that is on M


----------



## jhpeterson (Jul 31, 2019)

lbeck said:


> Does it have the USA warranty?


Yes, a Canon USA (and Canon Canada) warranty.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 31, 2019)

Just a question: if the main advantage of mirrorless over DSLR's is the size and weight of the camera body, adding a huge heavey lenses, reduces thes this advantage, so?


----------



## edoorn (Jul 31, 2019)

I don't really think the main advantage of mirrorless is the size and weight, at least when you're talking about full frame. 

if you really want to go compact, get an M camera or Micro 4/3rd.


----------



## bodwigg (Jul 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Just a question: if the main advantage of mirrorless over DSLR's is the size and weight of the camera body, adding a huge heavey lenses, reduces thes this advantage, so?



The electronic viewfinder is the main advantage.


----------



## PavelR (Jul 31, 2019)

fabao said:


> Just get a Panasonic G9 with the 100-400mm (200-800 equivalent) lens. Plus you get awesome stable 4K video, even at 800mm, for much less. I am not joking. Just came back from a Safari and couldn't be happier with the results. I got a Canon RP camera but I use it in other situations.


It hink that using current Canon 100-400 II with crop body is much more universal solution than another system with poor low light performance.


----------



## masterpix (Jul 31, 2019)

bodwigg said:


> The electronic viewfinder is the main advantage.


Well, the EVF is not as advantage in my view (it does simplify the camera and allows the lens to be much closer to the sensor which allows better optics). I was testing the Sony A7 (ii?) a few weeks ago and it had three main disadvantages in my view: 1) there was a short but noticed lag between reality and the image on the EVF, 2) Small objects on the frame (leaves mostly) that moved caused flickering in the EVF which were quite annoying to me, and 3) The image in the EVF was much brighter than the real image so were the colors, when opening my left eye (which I do while taking pictures of moving objects) I saw TWO differnt pictures which obscure my view. All in all, I prefere to see the real optical image.


----------



## PavelR (Jul 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Well, the EVF is not as advantage in my view (it does simplify the camera and allows the lens to be much closer to the sensor which allows better optics). I was testing the Sony A7 (ii?) a few weeks ago and it had three main disadvantages in my view: 1) there was a short but noticed lag between reality and the image on the EVF, 2) Small objects on the frame (leaves mostly) that moved caused flickering in the EVF which were quite annoying to me, and 3) The image in the EVF was much brighter than the real image so were the colors, when opening my left eye (which I do while taking pictures of moving objects) I saw TWO differnt pictures which obscure my view. All in all, I prefere to see the real optical image.


Your experience is with two generations old technology. I've upgraded from 1ds3 + 1d4 to a7r3 +A9 and EVF (realtime zebra, dof, wb) + almost whole frame AF coverage + Eye AF (realtime tracking - reiliable at f1.4 on 105mm and 85mm) + silent shooting are the most used features I like far better than a bit faster OVF. (EVF does not limit me shooting rally cars - I have bigger kepper rate with Canon 100-400 II + mc-1 on A9 than on 1d4 tracking rally car.) + reviewing pictures in bright sun linght is far better in VF than on display on dslr.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 31, 2019)

CanonFanBoy said:


> They will be great. Coming up with the $ is another thing. I'd imagine an RF f/2 zoom 70mm and above will cost as much or more than the RF 28-70 f/2. 5 year plan, in my case.



I think RF 70-135mm F2 L may not be a priority giving the fact that RF 85mm F1.2 L is so great. I would think RF 135-200mm F2 L will be a game changer.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 31, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> I am looking forward to 24-240 release before L lenses.



So am I. That with a body with IBIS and I will buy.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 31, 2019)

wanako said:


> I think it was a year ago I realized that Sony did not offer a fast, mid-range 35mm prime except the 35mm f/2.8. Which costs $800! It wasn't until just now that they FINALLY released a regular 35mm f/1.8 for their FF bodies. *AT $750!!! *They're outside of their damn minds.



That does not matter as long as you can brag that you have a Sony sensor, screw that you have crap for lenses that are way over priced for what you get.


----------



## Architect1776 (Jul 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Just a question: if the main advantage of mirrorless over DSLR's is the size and weight of the camera body, adding a huge heavey lenses, reduces thes this advantage, so?



That was the Sony mantra. Never was true as the Canon Rebel and others were small and light. Once you put a real lens on a Sony it became unwieldy due to extreme front heaviness. Canon looked at this myth and designed the R cameras to actually fit a human hand and if you look at the long lenses they are much lighter and the weight has been pushed way back to the rear for decent balance. Canon is the whole package not just a marginally, at best, sensor at ISO 100. Ergonomics plays a large part for me as I know 99% of people viewing the final PP manipulated photo would have no clue if it came from a Canon Rebel or a Sony a7IV.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 31, 2019)

6degrees said:


> I think RF 70-135mm F2 L may not be a priority giving the fact that RF 85mm F1.2 L is so great. I would think RF 135-200mm F2 L will be a game changer.


seeing that an 200 f2 is not only huge but also super expensive. i dont see how this is an option and it would kill 200 f2 unless this lens is 6000-8000 to keep the 200 f2 relevant unless they simply discontinue it.
.


----------



## FredEOS (Jul 31, 2019)

jeanluc said:


> I really look forward to the new RF lenses.....I have an R and really like it. I shoot it together with my 5D4 and they are a nice combo. I especially want the RF 15-35.
> 
> Having said that, the only thing that will hold me back on buying the Rf trio is lack of a matching body. Specifically something as weather sealed as the 5D4 or better. The R is good, but the 5D4 is clearly a tougher body. I shoot landscapes in pretty challenging environments a lot, and I would be afraid to use the R in a lot of scenarios. So until they release the next R body that is up to 5d standards (hopefully the high-res R....a modern high res body is WAY overdue IMHO) getting the RF lenses is of questionable benefit since I need to use both bodies. When they do, the 5D4 goes and it will be RF all the way. Until then, it's both bodies and adapted glass. Which, for anyone who is on the fence, works very well.
> 
> I suspect I am not the only one who will jump in to Rf totally as soon as we see an upper end body that is both durable and up to date in terms of sensor tech, resolution etc.


Same, I sold my 5D4 not a long time after I bought the EOS R. The few drawbacks don’t bother me for what I do and the smaller size and better ergonomics are a win. My only RF is the 25-105, and I use my L glasses with the adapter. Can’t wait to have a second R body with better specs... I know it’s coming Canon won’t let Sony dominate and the announcement of all these RF lenses is the sign that it’s time


----------



## FredEOS (Jul 31, 2019)

Mr Majestyk said:


> I can't wait for a real RF mount camera first.


Hahaha my EOS R is super real... and super good !! But yes the we know that a better one is also coming and this is exciting.


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jul 31, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> That was the Sony mantra. Never was true as the Canon Rebel and others were small and light. Once you put a real lens on a Sony it became unwieldy due to extreme front heaviness. Canon looked at this myth and designed the R cameras to actually fit a human hand and if you look at the long lenses they are much lighter and the weight has been pushed way back to the rear for decent balance. Canon is the whole package not just a marginally, at best, sensor at ISO 100. Ergonomics plays a large part for me as I know 99% of people viewing the final PP manipulated photo would have no clue if it came from a Canon Rebel or a Sony a7IV.



The EOS R and A7III are almost identical in weight, but obviously the Sony is physically smaller. It is simply a different priority between manufacturers. When I mount a 28f2 or a 35f2.8 on the Sony, I appreciate the overall size reduction. When I mount my 24-70 GM, I throw on a grip. I find a physically smaller camera easier to work with on small mirrorless gimbals that don't have a lot of clearance. But then again, if you are always working with large lenses, the R would probably be better in general out of the box.

One thing though about the body design/ergonomics is when Sony was forced to move the lens release button on the other side when they went to the NEX form factor it was a great decision. I can now keep my hand on the grip, depress the lens release with my ring finger and use my entire left hand to remove the lens. Most cameras have this button the other side. I used to have to press the lens release button with my left thumb and twist the lens at the same time.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 31, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> seeing that an 200 f2 is not only huge but also super expensive. i dont see how this is an option and it would kill 200 f2 unless this lens is 6000-8000 to keep the 200 f2 relevant unless they simply discontinue it.
> .



Hope RF Mount does have advantage in term of optical design, which may make this possible and be able to design it in smaller size but to maintain just similar IQ, not like RF 85mm F1.2 aiming to offer much better IQ. This is also a prove for that assertion, .

Just to clarify my points. If Canon RF Mount does have advantage over saying Sony E mount, RF lenses design should have either of those:
- Smaller size/simpler optical formula, but same IG
- Same size/similar optical formulae, but better IQ
This will prove the assertion.

Canon RF F1.2 primes and RF F2 Zoom seem to open up mirrorless to a different level of photography. Simply put it this way, One Stop (in term of aperture) better with improved IQ (for future photography) as well. Sony E mount seems just to maintain the same level as DSLR. This is just my observation. I can’t be sure yet.

I remember read somewhere Sigma CEO mentioned if shorter flange distance (in Sony E mount) has some advantages over DSLR, it will provide advantage in wide angle lens design. If what he said is true, than the newly released Sigma Art 35mm F1.2 will not be that significant, comparing to RF 85mm F1.2, and RF 16-28mm F2 or RF 14-21mm F1.4.


----------



## fabao (Jul 31, 2019)

hamish said:


> I have had smilar thoughts. I went on safari last year with just the Canon 200D and the Canon 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS STM. Got some good shots too (Animals of Africa, 2018). I was backpacking for 3 months and had to compromise on size and weight. I've considered upgrading to FF for the better IQ, but I enjoy travel too much and I'm not a big guy, so heavy, bulky equipment is really problematic.
> 
> I'm strongly considering something like the Pana G9, the 100-300mm (it's much smaller and cheaper than the 100-400mm), and some of the primes and/or zooms. I know, that compared to FF, there are compromises on DoF and certain low light situations with m43, but I'm an enthusiast not a pro and I'm prepared to live with those. There's a significant size and weight saving, which is a consideration for carry-on luggage. Also much cheaper, so I get to spend more on beer while travelling


I like your idea to spend more on beer! 
I think it is a matter of picking up the right tool for the job. Portability was also my main concern (travelling with 4 kids) and my gear had to be as minimal as possible. What I really like about this is that I can hand hold the camera all day long and still have the reach to take pictures of small birds in a tree. But also very important to me: awesome stable 4K video at 60fps. Canon still does not (cheaply) offer that.


----------



## fabao (Jul 31, 2019)

PavelR said:


> It hink that using current Canon 100-400 II with crop body is much more universal solution than another system with poor low light performance.


I agree with you, in part. Very early in the morning or late evening I would have my 70-200 2.8 on the RP in hand. But for most of the day I would count on the Panasonic combo. And video is also a very important feature for me. Still waiting for Canon to offer decent stabilized 4K at 60fps. The footage on the GH5 is just gorgeous! Being able to shoot video hand held and get stable footage at 800mm equivalent is really something to appreciate.

But, if someone needs a camera with +50MP resolution, m43 is not an option.


----------



## lbeck (Jul 31, 2019)

masterpix said:


> Just a question: if the main advantage of mirrorless over DSLR's is the size and weight of the camera body, adding a huge heavey lenses, reduces thes this advantage, so?



The size/weight advantage is marketing to a degree. Mirrorless certainly allows for smaller bodies and to some degree lenses _(especially if they are fixed or lower end primes)_, but the main advantage of mirrorless is that it allows for new mount designs, which in turn allows for amazing new optics. 

Look at the Canon 28-70 f2L _(which is big but not for what it offers)_ that type of lens is simply not possible on a normal DSLR camera or it would be the size of a telephone pole. Check out Nikons upcoming NIKKOR Z 58mm f/0.95 S Noct lens for their new Z mount, it’s incredibly fast and also incredibly huge. 

The mirrorless size and weight advantage is true to some degree, but mostly not. Removing the mirrors allows for smaller bodies but most importantly it opens up what these camera manufacturers can do with the mount and lens designs. And because of that, they will inevitably be pushing for the best optics, like the 28-70 f2L or the 58 f/.95 ... both of which are simply not practical on previous DSLR bodies. 

IMO in the end, if you want that quality glass, you also want a decently sized body to level it out. Try holding a A7RIII with a 70-200 GM lens, it is extremely front heavy and very uncomfortable to hold. Canon EOS R is better for such a lens size, although not by much. I’d bet for certain the new Pro EOS R body and future Sony Pro bodies will level out the weight more between the body base and these incredible lenses that are being made for them. 

I’d love for all of these incredible optics and bodies to be smaller and lighter but the tech is just not there. Smartphones and smaller portable cameras have great IQ, but lack many things that pro level DSLR and mirrorless cameras can offer. Maybe in 10-15 years the pro level photography/videography will be able to truly be sized down all around.


----------



## Pape (Jul 31, 2019)

PavelR said:


> It hink that using current Canon 100-400 II with crop body is much more universal solution than another system with poor low light performance.


Fujifilm got 100-400 f5,6 too for crop camera


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 31, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> seeing that an 200 f2 is not only huge but also super expensive. i dont see how this is an option and it would kill 200 f2 unless this lens is 6000-8000 to keep the 200 f2 relevant.





6degrees said:


> Hope RF Mount does have advantage in term of optical design, which may make this possible and be able to design it in smaller size but to maintain just similar IQ, not like RF 85mm F1.2 aiming to offer much better IQ. This is also a prove for that assertion, .
> 
> Just to clarify my points. If Canon RF Mount does have advantage over saying Sony E mount, RF lenses design should have either of those:
> - Smaller size/simpler optical formula, but same IG
> ...


Is there any proof that being mirrorless does anything for lens quality. the new lens could be better because they are just new designs Canon held off from using on DSLR bodies.


----------



## Sdiver2489 (Jul 31, 2019)

lbeck said:


> I totally understand your choice to move over, I was in the same situation but decided to stay and update my gear to the RF system and wait patiently for the trinity zooms. Currently IMO the RF mount is only missing one important prime, the 24 or 35L. The 50 and 85 are already available.
> 
> I had the 5D Mark III along with the 24-70L 2.8 Mark II, 35L 1.4 Mark I, 135L 2, and 85 1.8. I mainly used the 24-70L and 35L so selling off my gear wasn’t a huge deal knowing the RF zooms were on their way, and I prefer the 50mm prime over the 35 so that was a huge win for me. I did try the EOS adapter for using EF glass on the RF mount and while it worked beautifully, I didn’t like the extra length it added to my lenses. I prefer native glass on the RF mount, it’s so nice.
> 
> ...



In terms of it being here besides the 24 or 35L...I disagree. Yes they have the super high end primes...but I think most people are also waiting on a line of somewhat affordable primes that more suit the body size they are on.

They have the 35mm RF Macro...very disappointed it wasn't true USM and internal focusing. Both these things seemed a step down from my previous 35mm F2 IS. Otherwise the lens seems ok...although from early initial indications I think the Sony equivalent is sharper (but we will wait and see)

They have the 50mm F1.2...and yes, it's a 1.2. This is actually one area where Sony has a bit of a hole in their lineup. The only real option is the 50mm F1.4 (which is large) or 55mm F1.8 (which is expensive). Still the Canon is $2300. That's just outside the realm of reason for most.

Then at 85mm you have the 1.2 as well which is $2700. Sony has the very well reviewed 85mm F1.8 which goes for around $600. Or you can get the 1.4 which is up at $1800. However, there are also well reviewed third party F1.4 lenses that do quite well here.

So what I saw with Canon is it just doesn't have options yet for giving options for budgets or size. Size is particularly a big concern because many people going to mirrorless want at least a little weight/size savings. Obviously this should be fixed in the coming years but I question the idea of releasing an fairly entry level mirrorless body with the highest end pro lenses. Maybe that strategy will work but it lost me.

Like I said before, the Holy Trinity Zoom Trilogy from Canon looks amazing. The 70-200 RF 2.8 in particular looks incredible but so does the 15-35 F2.8. I imagine some of this has to do with the size of the mount and that's where I feel sad that Canon forced my hand after owning a 50D, 7D and 5D Mark III with a ton of L lenses. I'm sure there are many like me out there.

With the shrinking Camera market longevity also worries me. I think the Nikon Z series looks great but if I had to bet who would go bankrupt first of the big three I think most would agree Nikon would be that company.


----------



## 6degrees (Jul 31, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> Is there any proof that being mirrorless does anything for lens quality. the new lens could be better because they are just new designs Canon held off from using on DSLR bodies.



This is for sure. Many discussions on this already.


----------



## lbeck (Jul 31, 2019)

Sdiver2489 said:


> In terms of it being here besides the 24 or 35L...I disagree. Yes they have the super high end primes...but I think most people are also waiting on a line of somewhat affordable primes that more suit the body size they are on.
> 
> They have the 35mm RF Macro...very disappointed it wasn't true USM and internal focusing. Both these things seemed a step down from my previous 35mm F2 IS. Otherwise the lens seems ok...although from early initial indications I think the Sony equivalent is sharper (but we will wait and see)
> 
> ...



If we’re talking about mid level primes and zooms, then yes I fully agree with you. Canon is clearly going all out with top shelf glass for the RF mount first. That’s what I was referring to and feel it is about to be complete besides a 24 or 35 prime. 

For mid level and comparable to Sony, I agree with you, it will be at least a year to have both mid and high level glass, unless of course you use EF lenses with the adapter.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2019)

Sdiver2489 said:


> I have to say I am both jealous and sad about the Canon situation. I almost bought an EOS R from my 5D Mark III. Instead after reading reviews I sold off my Canon equipment and bought a A7RIII, 24mm GM F1.4, 55mm F1.8, 85mm F1.8, 24-105 F4 and 90mm macro.
> 
> I didn't expect it but I was utterly shocked at the resolution difference between the A7RIII and the 5DIII. Obviously the resolution is completely different but I think the AA filter not being present makes the biggest difference.
> 
> ...



I'm in both camps at the same time. You should try the A9 now that the 5.0 firmware is out. Is a few years ahead of Canon's AF. When I shoot my A9, I'm jealous of the Canon RF lens lineup, and when I shoot my 1dx2, I'm jealous of the tracking, fps, resolution and AF of the A9. Wish I could combine the best of both. I think both systems will get there. I just need to pick a horse to ride on, and that pick will be determined by the pro body Canon eventually releases. Eventually. Probably.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 1, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Anybody have an idea on when Canon might introduce another round of lens rebates? Don't they usually offer them a few times a year?
> 
> I want to pick up the 24-105, but at $899, not $1099.


While you wait for Canon rebates, I would suggest that you subscribe to B&H's newsletter. Also, be sure and put your desired lenses on B&H's wish list. Why? Because B&H, three to four times a year will send out special promo codes to subscribers, often high lighting gear on your wish list and brand of choice. For instance, I had a 6DII on my wish list last year. Throughout much of the yr you could purchase this body, including a free battery grip and other extras for around $1299.00. Last fall, B&H sent me a private promo code for $200.00 off this package, bringing total cost down to $1099.00, also adding free 13 mo Canon care pkg. A great deal. A few weeks ago, they sent a similar promo code for RF lenses, discounting them by $200.00. Since this only happens a few times a yr, you have to be patient and wait for these special events, not shown on their reg website. Subscribing to Canon's newsletters gets you similar promos, usually on their refurbished gear.


----------



## Don Macfarlane (Aug 2, 2019)

Hector1970 said:


> An F2 lens will have a greater mass than an F2.8 lens and then would naturally be more attractive to large middle aged men due to the forces of gravity.


What a stupid comment!


----------



## PGSanta (Aug 2, 2019)

canonmike said:


> While you wait for Canon rebates, I would suggest that you subscribe to B&H's newsletter. Also, be sure and put your desired lenses on B&H's wish list. Why? Because B&H, three to four times a year will send out special promo codes to subscribers, often high lighting gear on your wish list and brand of choice. For instance, I had a 6DII on my wish list last year. Throughout much of the yr you could purchase this body, including a free battery grip and other extras for around $1299.00. Last fall, B&H sent me a private promo code for $200.00 off this package, bringing total cost down to $1099.00, also adding free 13 mo Canon care pkg. A great deal. A few weeks ago, they sent a similar promo code for RF lenses, discounting them by $200.00. Since this only happens a few times a yr, you have to be patient and wait for these special events, not shown on their reg website. Subscribing to Canon's newsletters gets you similar promos, usually on their refurbished gear.


Yeah, I saw the promo code email from B&H, but i read it too late and it expired. They had the 24-105 at $799. I’d settle for $899 hah.


----------



## canonmike (Aug 2, 2019)

PGSanta said:


> Yeah, I saw the promo code email from B&H, but i read it too late and it expired. They had the 24-105 at $799. I’d settle for $899 hah.


Just hang in there. You'll see it discounted again. Good luck


----------

